# Tired on Dbol?



## martialartsman (Jul 16, 2010)

Does anyone else get tired on dbol...... i mean i take it and an hour later i could sleep for a week? been doing some for a couple of weeks and not sure if i should just stop.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds to be lethargy. what brand is it your taking, maybe its not as pure.

You should always run Liv52 and things like milk thistle with orals champ 

Stop and use some liver sups and your pct if its only dbol you been taking brother.


----------



## unclem (Jul 16, 2010)

i agree totally with btb, but it could also be that your having liver enzymes that are elevated, martial your a good brother as we have talked alot. so go get your liver panel done if its in normal ranges than its no doubt wat btb said. hey i lost your email by the way brother.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 17, 2010)

I would get checked man.  I have read that lethargy can be a common side effect of Dbol, but I felt great on it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2010)

how much you jerking off? that can wear a man out


----------



## martialartsman (Jul 17, 2010)

Using wc dbol but i have never had a problem with any other before, to be honest im not sleeping well at night and training like a bitch due to the fact the wife is on nights and im looking after 3 kids and teaching for 3 hours a night,.....it maybe im just getting old...lol.
Thanks for the replys i will get myself checked out to be on the safe side.


----------



## martialartsman (Jul 17, 2010)

unclem my man nice to hear from ya, will email ya soon bruv.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2010)

i put on too much weight when i added dbol to deca-test . . it certainly effected my sleep, gave me apnea and felt like a fkg zombie during the day . . fkg love dbol though


----------



## martialartsman (Jul 17, 2010)

Got to say Capt i love it too, i think im just stressed and that plays a big part of it. I have always used liver supports when taking any oral tabs but i think the home life is a little up and down and with little to no sleep at night im falling asleep everywhere....lol


----------



## ROID (Jul 17, 2010)

How many mg do you take ED ?

change up your diet a little and get more sleep at night.

dbol toxicity to the liver is over rated tremendously, IMO


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 17, 2010)

I always got lethargy on dbol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## martialartsman (Jul 17, 2010)

Well i took 20mg this morning and noticed that i tend to try and get my youngest daughter to sleep so i can train, i train at home, and sitting there rocking her made me tired, took 20mg this evening and although still felt tired managed to still do my pm training, i think its alot to do with the fact ive been under so much stress and im not sleeping at night more than about 3 hours. Looking back over my logs the last few years i always feel tired for the first couple of weeks so ill see how it goes. Thanks for all the replys.


----------



## ROID (Jul 17, 2010)

martialartsman said:


> Well i took 20mg this morning and noticed that i tend to try and get my youngest daughter to sleep so i can train, i train at home, and sitting there rocking her made me tired, took 20mg this evening and although still felt tired managed to still do my pm training, i think its alot to do with the fact ive been under so much stress and im not sleeping at night more than about 3 hours. Looking back over my logs the last few years i always feel tired for the first couple of weeks so ill see how it goes. Thanks for all the replys.



You always feel tired for the first couple of weeks when you start using dbol ? or just when you begin a cycle ?

It's probably the dbol if that is the pattern but I don't think it is due to a strain on your liver.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 17, 2010)

You need to get more sleep than usual on gear, especially dbol. A temporary solution would be to use stimulants pre-workout. A few scoops of Jack3d by USP labs should offset the fatigue long enough to get a good workout. It's a moot point if you don't get the sleep to recover, though.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 18, 2010)

Two things with D-bol you need to watch. First make sure your BP is normal. D-bol adds water weight which then can drive up BP. This can cause restless sleep. Sometimes adding an AI or just adjusting diet (lowering sodium) can correct the BP.

Second check your liver enzymes. Orals will stress out your liver. At your age orals and alcohol do not mix. Try to remove stress from your liver by eating clean, keeping well hydrated and using liver support. I use Liv 52. It is a great product for taking stress off your liver. A stressed liver will cause lethargy.

Other than that try to schedule rest days where you nap to catch up on missed sleep.


----------



## Dusters (Jul 18, 2010)

I felt like a million bucks on dbol...


----------



## martialartsman (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, im doing all i can with diet, water intake ect, i took a rest day today as im a year older boo hoo......lol. and to be honest i felt better for it. Thanks again.


----------



## Khoiktran (Jul 18, 2010)

Dusters said:


> I felt like a million bucks on dbol...



So did I. Dbol make you feel great!!!!


----------



## DkD (Jul 18, 2010)

*Dbol*

I would really like to make sure that is dbol.  Does it look like pictures you see online?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 19, 2010)

ROID said:


> How many mg do you take ED ?
> 
> change up your diet a little and get more sleep at night.
> 
> *dbol toxicity to the liver is over rated tremendously*, IMO


 
No it's not.  Have you ever had an AST and ALT done before and after a 4 week d-bol run?  You would be shocked at the difference.  Those two don't even tell the whole story.


----------



## lewibnb (Jul 19, 2010)

dianabol will lower your glycogen in the blood which will lead to tiredness. it really isnt uncommon.


----------



## martialartsman (Jul 19, 2010)

Im running it at a dose of 30mg now to see if thats better i never go above 40mg anyway, if im still having problems i will just knock it on the head although a mate of mine gains well on just 20mg. 10mg first thing in the morning as soon as he wakes and 10mg 1hr before training.
Thanks again all.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 19, 2010)

I didnt feel liek that on Dbol. 
maybe you have Hight BP or you need more water  daily to help flush kidnys and help liver.


----------



## martialartsman (Jul 21, 2010)

Well the update is i still feel tired so im going to knock the dbol on the head, im getting enough water, food ect but im not sleeping well at night (nothing to do with the dbol, familly things) So im going to leave it alone and use maybe at a later date when things have settled down. The dbol is good as far as i know as my source is spot on and i havent heard anything bad about the lab im using. It just goes to show you that if you dont have all aspect of training, diet, sleep and rest in order no matter what you use its not going to give you the results you want.


----------



## Flathead (Jul 21, 2010)

Everyone reacts differently, I always get a sense of well being.


----------



## ROID (Jul 21, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> No it's not.  Have you ever had an AST and ALT done before and after a 4 week d-bol run?  You would be shocked at the difference.  Those two don't even tell the whole story.




what were your values ?


----------



## ROID (Jul 21, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Everyone reacts differently, I always get a sense of well being.



there are medical studies that back this up.


----------



## Flathead (Jul 21, 2010)

martialartsman said:


> Well the update is i still feel tired so im going to knock the dbol on the head, im getting enough water, food ect but im not sleeping well at night (nothing to do with the dbol, familly things) So im going to leave it alone and use maybe at a later date when things have settled down. The dbol is good as far as i know as my source is spot on and i havent heard anything bad about the lab im using. It just goes to show you that if you dont have all aspect of training, diet, sleep and rest in order no matter what you use its not going to give you the results you want.


 

You might want to look into something more mild like Tbol. I would reccomend A50 but their somewhat similar to dbol.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 22, 2010)

ROID said:


> what were your values ?


 
I ran Tylers while on dbol so my numbers never got that far out of order.

AST 0-33 RANGE  before: 22  after: 43
ALT 0-65 RANGE  before: 31  after: 50

This was done two weeks after stopping at 50mg daily for 4 weeks.  Without the Tylers I'm KNOW they would have been MUCH higher.


----------



## martialartsman (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks for all the info and advice, my diet is good and clean and i have upsed my water intake, its definatelyw the lack of sleep and stress as i got a good night sleep and felt good all day, trained hard and still had enough energy to teach for 3 hours tonight. Cheers again.


----------

